
Ask HN: An enviornment based crypto currency - LostWanderer
I have been dabbling with this idea of a crypto currency which takes into account the enviornment into factor,So it will be more like the value of the crypto currency increases if there is an increase in the quality of the enviornment,For starters i am thinking of the enviornment conditions of the place they have been produced.<p>The long term idea for it is to aid in evatever we can do to protect the enviornment for as long as possible.
This Idea is still in its nascent stage,What do you people think? What can be done?
======
pizza
SolarCoin is a cryptocurrency that rewards people for generating solar energy.
I think that's a pretty neat idea.

